# Moving to Dubai without a job



## hbc1980 (May 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I am planning in moving to Dubai as my wife has signed a contract as a Maths teacher with a very good school from Dubai. We are moving from United Kingdom. Accomodation and schooling for our son will be provided for free. Her salary will be 17000 AED per month. 

My question is, how is the job market at the moment in UAE? I am not sure about my chances in getting a job there. I hold a degree in Electrical Engineering (BEng) and about 7 years of experience working in the construction industry in the UK. The only thing is that I have no experience on the management side, only on supervising works, people etc. I hold a British Passport and a EU Passport as well.

Do you think I will have a chance in getting a role, let's say in the first six months? Are the engineers in high demand or not?

Thank you and I would really appreciate if someone will answer my questions.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

hbc1980 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning in moving to Dubai as my wife has signed a contract as a Maths teacher with a very good school from Dubai. We are moving from United Kingdom. Accomodation and schooling for our son will be provided for free. Her salary will be 17000 AED per month.
> 
> ...


It is very hit and miss at present. Most UK mid level candidates are employed as Supervisors or Managers ( Experience not necessarily required) as Asians are employed at the standard electrician level. Things will slow down over the next few months ( Summer starts and so does vacation time) Things tend to pick up at the end of the year and the first quarter of 2019. Networking and research is key for this region. Register with all the top agencies and also register on the construction career pages. There seems to be a lot of buildings and infrastructure happening ( Run up to EXPO 20/20) however the job market doesn't seem to be that buoyant 
it is always easier to find work when you are in the country


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hbc1980 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning in moving to Dubai as my wife has signed a contract as a Maths teacher with a very good school from Dubai. We are moving from United Kingdom. Accomodation and schooling for our son will be provided for free. Her salary will be 17000 AED per month.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
In most cases, I would be advising people that they would not stand much chance.
However - in your case, I think you stand a pretty good chance of getting a job.
The fact that you hold a degree (get this attested before you come to Dubai), you have accomodation and a visa sorted (through your wife’s job) and the construction industry seems much busier this year all leads me to believe you should find work.
The likes of Expo2020 and large projects are being undertaken by British, European, Indian and local contractors - many of which would value your supervisory/management experience
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hbc1980 (May 20, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you for replying back.

Do you know how I could apply for jobs? Online with agencies or just contacting local companies?


Thx


----------



## expatken11 (May 22, 2018)

Hi, newbie here just jumping on this thread for information - hope that's ok!

My wife-to-be has just signed accepted a job offer today as an English teacher in Motor City and we're moving out in August, just after we get married.

Very similar situation, as I'm coming without a job too. I have a degree but not same experience so I'm going to be registering and applying where I can, as well as seeing what my company can offer me by way of a transfer.

Will be very interested to see how you get on


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

hbc1980 said:


> Thank you for replying back.
> 
> Do you know how I could apply for jobs? Online with agencies or just contacting local companies?
> 
> ...


Both

Agencies to register with are

Hays
Michael Page
Inspire
BAC ME
Cooper Fitch
Manpower
Cobalt

Then research all the big multinational construction companies here and look at their vacancies page


----------



## expatken11 (May 22, 2018)

hbc1980 said:


> Thank you for replying back.
> 
> Do you know how I could apply for jobs? Online with agencies or just contacting local companies?
> 
> ...


Hi hbc, how have you got on with the job search?


----------



## brothercain (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there! I'm replying to an old post so I hope you already found a job in Dubai. I've worked for almost 8 years there and, just so you know, expats from countries like the UK or the West are treated very favorably by the Middle Eastern companies. I don't believe you would have a hard time finding work over there in fact you might be surprised at what they will offer! Also driving licenses are easy to acquire as you would literally just hand over your UK license in exchange for an UAE one! You might find that life as an expat from UK has a lot of benefits in the UAE so enjoy yourself and good luck! (Can't say the same for the other nationalities though..)


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

My husband is in the same position. I found a job as a teacher and I'm moving in a couple of weeks but he is very scared of moving without a job. He is a mechanical engineer with more than 5 years experience. How has the job search going? We haven't had much luck here..


----------

